# January events @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 15, 2013)

The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





*Every Tuesday:* Quiz
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question





###############################################################################

This Tuesday January 15th your quizmaster is the shushingly splendid Glenda Read.

*Thursday 17th: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £0
With:

Stormchild
+ 2 other band
*Friday 18th: Crustytastic?l *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5 or t6?
With:


Spoiler: short blurb



https://www.facebook.com/events/468590143173756/
Filthpact -grindcrust from scotland

Sufferinfuck - more crust/grind from scotland
http://grindcorekaraoke.com/album/in-boredom

Mangle- Leicester powerviolence

Cease To Exist- wimps and posers- leave the hall. black metal/grind








more punk Saturday and some hardcore in Sunday, details once I'm soberer


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 18, 2013)

oooppss
sketchy update for the next 3 day as I forgot and need to rush out:

Tonight:
Doors sometime after 20:00 (probably half past) price around a fiver I think
punk with:

Filthpact
Sufferinfuck
Mangle
Employed To Serve
http://www.last.fm/event/3396736+Filthpact+at+The+Grosvenor+on+18+January+2013

Saturday 19th
More punk with:

Dread Messiah
The Fiend
Science Means Death
Certified
Flat Pig
Doors 19:30 Tax = £5/6

Sunday 20th:
Hardcore with:

Cornered
Your Move
Bleak Reality
Tirade
Strange Places
Bust Case
 
Doors at 5pm
Tax £6


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 26, 2013)

Tonight:

Folk The System
doors 19:00
Robb Johnson
Cosmo
Anarcho Ukelele Dave

an evening of Radical Folk 
benefit towards www.solfed.org.uk

Waged £5
Unwaged £3


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2013)

Tomorrow The Quiz

*Wednesday 30th*
*Metal night*
with:

Chapel Of Disease
Occvlta
Decrepid






Doors 7pm
Cost £7

onto the February Listing next.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter dred_fox quiz tonight yuh


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Brixton Hatter dred_fox quiz tonight yuh


Yeah we have to defend our title!

Gonna listen to the first half of the football on the radio then get down there for 8.30....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2013)

Wicked see you later fella


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Wicked see you later fella


Not sure if dred_fox will log in here...do you know if she's coming?

mellifluous lady is ill and off work, so I doubt she'll come


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2013)

hope mellifluous lady feels better soon... send my loves... dred said she said she was up for... have texted to confirm... Scutta and sister are joining and possibly little moon


----------

